# Android Tablet PC MID



## player18 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am really frustrated with this device. It is a 9 inch touch panel PC, MID M9000. 

I cannot by any means connect to the internet. I have a PC connected already, and 2 devices (my laptop and another android reader) already connected. took about 5 min with each to connect.
This one shows my name, but i put in the password, and it just keeps "authenicating-saved", but never connects!
I tried starting new putting in the information, but with the same results.

Any assistance would be appreciated, as it is just a paperweight (and not a good one at that) without connectivity.
Thanks!
A:banghead:


----------



## keiraross21 (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to know how to connect android tablet to PC


----------



## hardboil (Nov 29, 2011)

What tablet model is this?

Try updating the firmware from the tablet support website via SDcard or USB cable then reboot several times. Use a Wifi app to measure signal and any hardware issues. The last resort is to do a system wipe or ship the device back.


----------

